# stoeger p-350



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been looking to pick up a new shotgun and I came across a P-350. Prom what can tell it look exactly the same as a beneli nova but about $100 bucks cheaperand without the (shell lockout). Has anyone shot one of these? Pros/Cons? Thanks

Knutson


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/ ... 50-shotgun


----------

